# Road terminology in different languages



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

I've made a table with a lot of road terminology in different languages.
Unfortunately a lot of terms are still undefined, so open spaces in the table. The lists in Dutch, English and German are nearly complete. If you are a fluent, native speaker in one of the other languages mentioned in the table and you can provide the terms used in your own languages, please feel free to write it down in this thread.

Click here for PDF

_NB: Don't point at Wikipedia or Google translate as sources_


----------



## Luki_SL (Apr 11, 2005)

^^
 Polish update


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Thnx !

_After some additions I will give a complete update of the table._


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

"Interstate" is not equivalent to "rijksweg"....


----------



## grykaerugoves (Jun 25, 2013)

Here is an interesting one.... Kosovo and Albania are both Albanian speaking countries yet their legal terms differs, Kosovo opting for an Albanian oriented term.

Kosovo: Autoudhë
Albania: Autostradë


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Penn's Woods said:


> "Interstate" is not equivalent to "rijksweg"....


Roads of the highest national/federal level in a (federal) state. An Interstate is just like a German Bundesautobahn. The Bundesautobahn and Bundesstraße are equivalent to a Rijksweg.


----------



## Autobahn-mann (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll send to you the Italian version of the various terms.
A note: Autostrade per l'Italia is the main company in Italy and have the major network, but there are also other companies. Maybe I'll send to you a list toghether with the translations.
Great work! I also needed to know these different terms!


----------



## MichiH (Jan 5, 2013)

*German*

Anslußstelle --> Anschlussstelle (with 3 "s"!)
Zufahrtrampe --> Auffahrtsrampe (maybe "Verzögerungsstreifen" = deceleration lane is better?)
Ausfahrtrampe --> Ausfahrtsrampe, Abfahrtsrampe (maybe "Beschleunigungsstreifen" = acceleration lane, is better?")
Gore point --> dunno, if it's a grass strip or an elevated aspalt, it's Verkehrsinsel. If it's just road marking, it's Sperrfläche.
Kreisverkehr --> officially it's "Kreisverkehrsplatz", colloquially "Kreisel"
Fahrspur --> officially it's Fahrstreifen, colloquially "Spur"
Standspur, Seitenstreife --> Standsteifen, Seitenstreifen
Mittelstreife --> with "n", Streife is patrol 
Linienbeeinflüssungsanlage (LBA) ---> :? Verkehrsbeeinflussungsanlage (VBA)? A special version is Streckenbeeinflussungsanlage
Ampelanlage, Ampel --> officially "Lichtsignalanlage (LSA)", but everyone says "Ampel"
Zufahrtampelanlage --> Do you mean Zuflussregelungsanlage? Colloquially "Pförtnerampel" (Doorman lights).
Asphalt(beton) --> Just "Asphalt"
Offenporiger Asphalt (OPA) --> yep, all correct. I prefer the shortcut OPA (= grandpa! )
Zweilagigem offemporigem Asphalt; ZWOPA, 2OPA --> Never heard/read but a little grammar correction: Zweilagiger offenporiger Asphalt
Leitplanke --> yep but officially it's Schutzplanke, Leitschiene in Austria
Betonschutzwand --> Betonschutzwand, Betonleitwand
Rijksweg --> Bundesfernstraße which comprises Autobahnen and Bundesstraßen
Höchtsgeschwindigheit --> Höchstgeschwindigkeit
Elektronische Anzeigetafel --> Dynamischer Wegweiser mit integrierten Stauinformationen (dWiSta)
Halbkleeblatt --> maybe Halbes Kleeblatt or Unvollständiges Kleeblatt, you can check it out here: http://www.autobahnkreuze-online.de/#Auswahl_nach_Knotentypen
Holländerrampen --> Holländische Rampen


----------



## Colin145 (Nov 2, 2014)

For the UK we call the "median" the central reservation. We also don't call them national roads, It's either an A, B, Sometimes a C, and an unclassified road; a U road. Transport Scotland is the Scottish equivalent of Highways England and I'm not sure about the rest of the UK tho.


----------



## riiga (Nov 2, 2009)

*Some corrections and additions for the Swedish version:*
Motorväg
Betalväg
Trafikplats, Mot
Trafikplats, Mot
Påfartsramp
Avfartsramp
Ramp

Cirkulationsplats, Rondell
Väg
Fyrfältsväg, 2+2-väg

Fil
Vägren
Vägren, Vägkant

Belysning
Vägmärken, Vägskyltar
Vägvisningsmärken, Vägvisning

Trafiksignaler, Trafikljus
Signalreglerad påfart






Vägräcke, Skyddsräcke
Barriär
Trafikverket, Transportstyrelsen
Riksväg
Högsta hastighet, Hastighetsbegränsning
VMS, dynamisk skyltning


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

aswnl said:


> Roads of the highest national/federal level in a (federal) state. An Interstate is just like a German Bundesautobahn. The Bundesautobahn and Bundesstraße are equivalent to a Rijksweg.


I think you need to add to your table, then, a column with headings like "highest level of numbered road in a federal state," or something. Or even "Federal freeway." On that count, yes, you're right, an Interstate is the equivalent of a Bundesautobahn. But there's no equivalent in the Netherlands (since it's not a federal state.) I imagine for most Americans it's the, um, freeway-ness that comes to mind first when we hear the word Interstate, not the fact that it's part of a national system.

But you're just not going to be able to directly translate terms from one language to another, since "language" isn't the only variable....


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

MichiH said:


> German list


Thnx,

However, I have found all the terminolgy in "Straße und Autobahn" and "Straßenverkehrstechnik", so I won't change all.

Anslußstelle --> triple s is a Rechtsschreibform that is very unreadable for foreigners. I prefer the old Eszet.
Zufahrtrampe --> It really is a complete sliproad, not a lane
Ausfahrtrampe --> Dito
Gore point --> splitpoint of road marking or grass where a sliproad starts. You'll find the sign "Ausfahrt" there.
Fahrspur --> Streifen and Spur ar both used formally in different Bundesländer
Linienbeeinflüssungsanlage (LBA) ---> They are the matrix signs above the road showing StVÖ signs on speed and warning sings. I have German documents calling the system LBA.
Zufahrtampelanlage --> I found it in Straßen und Verkehrstechnik...
OPA (= grandpa! ) --> just like in Dutch 
but a little grammar correction: --> Ich war nie gut in 1./2./3./4.-Form... Thnx!
Elektronische Anzeigetafel -->A dWiSta is an integrated VMS in a directional road sign. The term I used I found in a wellknown Kirschbaum-Verlag paper I mentioned earlier ;-)
Halbkleeblatt --> _Selbst gehört von Ingenieure aus Norddeutschland...

_


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Colin145 said:


> For the UK we call the "median" the central reservation. We also don't call them national roads, It's either an A, B, Sometimes a C, and an unclassified road; a U road. Transport Scotland is the Scottish equivalent of Highways England and I'm not sure about the rest of the UK tho.


Thnx. Although you're right on the term "National roads" in GB, there are more countries using British English, as where there really are National roads.


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

riiga said:


> *Some corrections and additions for the Swedish version:*


Thnx !


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Penn's Woods said:


> But there's no equivalent in the Netherlands


Let's turn it around. There's no equivalent in the States (where there is in Germany). Just as the term motorway is not defined in the US, where the rest of the world it mostly is. Even the chopstick sign is unknown in the US...


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

---


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Brazilian portuguese *


*General *= Geral

Road =* Rodovia*
Divided road = *Rodovia duplicada *
Limited access road = *Rodovia de acesso controlado*
Freeway(controlled access) = *Autopista *
Turnpike =* Rodovia Pedagiada *
Interchange = *Interligamento*
Junction = *Interconexão *
Lane = *Pista*
Hard shoulder = *Acostamento*
Rotary = *Rotátoria*
Road signs = *Sinalização de trânsito*
Directional signage = *Sinalização de direção*
Gantry = *canteiro*
Lighting =* iluminação*
Dep. Of Transportation (DOT) = *Departamento Nacional de Infraestrutura de Transportes*
Interstate = *Rodovia Federal*
State Highway = *Rodovia Estadual* 

*Traffic management * = Gerenciamento de tráfego

Traffic lights = *Semáforos*
Maximum speed = *Velocidade máxima*
VMS Variable Message Sign = *Painel de Mensagem Variável *
Ramp-metering =* Inclinação de rampa*

*Road design* = Desenho da Rodovia

Partial cloverleaf, Parclo =
Diamond Junction = *Interconexão Diamante*
On-ramp = *Entrada*
Off-ramp = *Saída*
Ramp = *Rampa*
Semi-directional ramp =
Acceleration lane =* Faixa de aceleração*
Deceleration lane = *Faixa de desaceleração*
Median = *Canteiro central*
Trumpet interchange = *Interconexão Trombeta*

*Road building / pavement* = Construção de Rodovia / Pavimento 

Dense asphalt = *Asfalto denso*
Highly porous asphalt (concrete) =* Asfalto altamente poroso* ( Concreto )
Guardrail = *Defesa metálica*
Barrier = *Barreira*


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

^^
Thnx. I added a column for Portuguese. I hope someone can tell possible diferences between terms used in Brazil and in Portugal, just like the differences between British English and American English or between Holland and Flanders.


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks to a lot of comments (also in private messages) I can present a new, extended update:

Click here for PDF

Comments and additions are very welcome, a lot of cells are still empty...


----------



## Nikolaj (Oct 8, 2009)

aswnl said:


> Thanks to a lot of comments (also in private messages) I can present a new, extended update:
> 
> Click here for PDF
> 
> Comments and additions are very welcome, a lot of cells are still empty...


Danish translation (from top to buttom):
*1. Page*
Vej
4-sporet vej (Firesporet vej)
Motortrafikvej
Betalingsvej
Betalingsstation
Motorvejskryds
Tilslutningsanlæg
Vejbane
Spor, kørespor
Nødspor
Rundkørsel
Vejskilt, tavle
Færdselsloven
Vejvisningstavle
Vejvisere
Portal
Belysning
Vejdirektoratet
Statsvej
-
-
Kommunevej
Rasteplads
Miljøvurdering, Vurdering af Virkning på Miljøet (VVM)
Luftkvalitet

*2nd Page*

Vejkryds, skærende veje
Skærende vej, uden tilslutning
I niveau
Ude af niveau
Delvis kløverblad
Ruderanlæg
Tilkørselsrampe
Afkørselsrampe
Rampe, forbindelsesrampe
-
-
-
Accelerationsbane
De-accelerationsbane
-
Fly-over
-
Yderrabat
Midterrabat
Linjeføring
Trasse
Kurveradius
Længdeprofil
Tværsnit, tværprofil
Kørebanebredde
Overhøjde
Linjeføring (vejforløb)
Vejmarkering
Kløverblad
-
-
-
Tillempet/delvis kløverblad
_
_
Trompet
Jernbaneoverkørsel
Fodgængerovergang
Cykelsti
Ringvej
Omfartsvej
Støjafskærmning, støjskærm
Støjvold

*3rd page*
ITS, Trafikledelsessystem
Signalanlæg, Trafiklys
Dynamisk skiltning
Rampedosering
Kørsel i nødspor
-
Trafikkontrolcenter
Kø, trængsel
*
4th Page*
Asfaltbeton (DAB)
Drænasfalt
-
Beton
Sporkøring
Betonplade
Autoværn, stålautoværn
Betonautoværn, New Jersey autoværn
Bro
Bro, viadukt
Tunnel
Udbygning
Brosten
Grusvej


----------

